# 2ww - can you go to work, exercise, eat anything?



## MCCM

Hi everyone 
Am new to this IVF, and had gone thru a cycle (BFN).
Just on a FET, but not quite sure what to expect as was not expecting doc to ask me to go on it last wk. During my first IVF, I was on bedrest, but couldn't help but do housework and even went to work. Not sure if that was why I got a BFN   
Any tips here?


----------



## Wraakgodin

to FF, Mccm!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Let me put your mind at rest a bit, (in my non medical opinion) the fact that you worked and did housework during your 2ww would not have affected the outcome. On the contrary, my clinic told me not to have bed rest during my 2ww´s, something to do with movement helping the blood circulate round the body more and giving the embie all that oxygen and nutrients that it needs. They recommended carrying on as normal, but avoid heavy lifting. During my successful treatment I had ET on the Thursday afternoon, had Friday off, not because of the treatment necessarily, just to make a long weekend of it, and then I was back to work on Monday and worked throughout my 2ww. But saying that, I did exactly the same thing with my 5 failed treatments. I think it is just one of those things, there are so many things that can influence the outcome that it is so difficult to predict.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!        

Sue


----------



## MCCM

Thank you so much for the reply and the linked websites! There are immensely helpful.  

It's just that I have heard so many different stories on what to do and eat during the 2ww that I spent the days fretting away... some have said not to move at all and just lie on your back and watch TV while others have gone about their days as per normal. I even wonder if my sleeping posture at night is causing me harm since I tend to sleep best on my tummy! 

Clinic has not said much (keeps saying it varies) but did warn about eating oysters, raw seafood and also too much herbal tonics plus the usual no alcohol and caffeine. 

My 1st IVF cycle was horrible as I got bruised so badly from all the injections. And was hormonal. There was also the feeling of resentment - having to go thru this alone while hubby is out and about having loads of fun (when he is the one with male infertility).  

It is a big change from who I am, just being so careful with my diet and activities. I hike, run, play golf and horse-ride every week, and now I can't do any of that. I never had a single menstrual cramp in my life and on 2 occasions where I was not on contraception I got preggers immediately (with 2 exes, 10 years back, terminated).   

I wonder if my past actions had anything to do with this whole thing when we started on this road but after numerous (and emotionally draining) tests, I am grateful my hormones are still good and in fact, am very fertile. Because of DH's condition, IVF was the only way to go, and DH was in fact so relieved - "thank goodness it's me, so we just need 1 sperm!"... While his optimism is one reason why I love him dearly in the first place, I can't help but think of some rude words to describe him.  

So here we are, starting this road. And it hasn't been easy, esp when I feel I am losing my identity in this process. I am so glad to read on FF that there are many like me who are going through the process. Although our mental, psychological and emotional processes may differ, it helps to know that the physical changes that our bodies are made to go through are the same. 

Good luck to everyone trying...  

Mccm


----------



## Karen_S

Hi MCCM

Welcome.

Fingers crossed for your 2WW.

Like Wraakgodin, I also went back to work about 5 days after ET. Being 'normal' helped pass the time.
However, heavy lifting, heavy exercise that involves high impact movements should be avoided.  Walking is good.

I had a failed IVF cycle and beat myself up over what I did wrong etc etc, but really Mother Nature has her own selection process and it probablty didn't matter if I cleaned the house. 

Good luck with it all. Keep us posted how it goes.       

Karen


----------



## mrscrystal

Hi MCCM,

Like you I am in the process of having my first FET, I've been for my scan today and should be going for my FET in couple of weeks and like you yes my legs are also bruised from all the injections.

Also like you I have had one BFN but with ICSI, so I am hoping my luck changes this time.  

As for the 2ww, the first time round I was off work for full two weeks (I am in a very stressful role so was told that would be for best) but I didn't do the whole bed rest thing, so I'm sort of in the same boat at the mo as you, not sure what to do for the best when I'm on my 2ww, a part of me would love to carry on as normal but my heart is saying dont be daft as i cant get stressed, but then again I go stir crazy at home.  I keep thinking I will know what is right for me when it happens, think I may just have one week off then try and tske it easy at work the second week.  Let me know what you decide.

Good luck wth your FET, hope it works for you this time


----------



## MCCM

Hello there 

Unfortunately it's another BFN again - the test was on Tue. Was feeling down and slept whole day yesterday so didn't post. AF came today and suffering from cramps.  

MrsCrystal, hang in there. Sounds just like me. I think 1 week of real rest and 1 week of taking it easy with work (e.g. working from home so you have option of switching off the computer or blackberry etc) when you want. I tend to agree with Karen S that going about doing some normal things helped pass time.  

I know it sounds weird, but as with all things, it comes with practice. So practice being lazy, which was what I did. I left the dishes in the sink and didn't clean the house for a few days. I learnt how to live with some mess! I also learnt to leave unread messages in my work email inbox! 

There's something else I just thought about - which is whether too many IVF cycles will result in early onset of menopause? Us women have a finite number of eggs, and if we keep pushing them out (like 12 to 14 each time), does it mean we will have menopause early Or are there some long term side effects? Any ideas here?


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am so sorry to hear that, Mccm - sending you the hugest cyberhug.

I googled and found this article - http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7373711.stm which basically says no, it doesn´t have an effect on menopause, but I can understand your thought process, I haven´t even considered it!

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

